# Felfel



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello everybody,

It was just a few days ago when I joined the forum and posted an introductory message. And today I am posting a first picture of our new puppy, who joined our family today. Meet Felfel (pepper):










She is mostly black with some white on her chest and under her chin. She is fourteen weeks and two days old and was the "unpick" of the litter. She is almost toilet trained, no accidents so far, and crate trained. She is the sweetest little girl, always remains close to us, is calm when she is calm and playful when she is playful. Loves our children and is loved back by them. She ignores our cat and our cat remains suspicious but calm.

Let's see how tonight goes. So far he has been good in her crate.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww she is sooo cute  Such a lovely picture  It's nice to hear that she is trained pretty well & I hope she keeps it up for you  What type of the breeds are her parents? She is so curly! Love her coat


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah - there's something so sad about hearing about unpicked puppies but how lovely that shes found her forever home with you!!! And a great picture too. Black puppies can be hard to photograph but you can see her eyes so well.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is so gorgeous! Hope your first night went well!

What were her parents in the end? I had a set idea of what I wanted for a puppy but then fell in love with a five month old puppy that had been returned to the breeder. 

I can see why you fell for Felfel, she is a really sweety, you will have lots of fun ahead of you.  x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow that was quick!!!!!!
Congratulations I am 100% sure you will be so happy with your girl.
She looks beautiful.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She is so sweet those extra 6 weeks make quite a difference!


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Shes absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww what a cute face and loving her curls.

Glad you found your ideal breeder as know you were having trouble finding one and that the matter of RS has been resolved for you.

Knew you wouldn't be able to resist a cockapoo in the end


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww! What a great story - it makes me sad that some puppys might be left behind because they're not picked.
Felfel is GORGROUS! so lovely  I bet you're on top of the world!


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

*The full story*

Thank you all for your nice comments. Last night went well. We put her into her crate, she begged (no loud crying) for a few minutes and then calmed down. She slept through, and when I saw her this morning at 7, she was clean and dry. We had our first walk today and again, she was fine. She waited while the children played in the park and we walked back together. She loves to play in the garden and has been a real sweetheart. This really is too good to be true, and touch wood, it will stay like this. 

You are absolutely right, those six weeks make a huge difference. We visited Anne Wood (Broadreach) on Friday. While we were happy with her set up and liked her parent dogs, she only had one eight weeks old puppy. She was absolutely lovely, but I think she will be shedding. While researching RS, I had contacted a Poodle breeder who pointed out that a lady close to us might have a female Cockapoo puppy of which the father was her black Optigen tested mini Poodle. Sounded good, so I contacted the breeder. She is actually not a commercial breeder, which we like and prefer, but has occasional puppies of her only dog, which is a golden show type pet Cocker Spaniel. Since we have had young puppies in the past we knew how much work it is to train and integrate an eight week old puppy. Black would have not been our first choice, but health and temperament were and are the more important characteristics. We spent some time with Felfel and decided she must be the type of dog we want. (The mother was actually a nervous dog and not very nice). All 6 brothers and sisters had been sold immediately due to their cream/apricot colour and the only black one had been left behind. We are happy she is with us and she seems to be too.


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> aww what a cute face and loving her curls.
> 
> Glad you found your ideal breeder as know you were having trouble finding one and that the matter of RS has been resolved for you.
> 
> Knew you wouldn't be able to resist a cockapoo in the end


Seems to be difficult! They are so much fun :ilmc:


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad your first night went well. I think black dogs are gorgeous! Felful looks like my little Poppy but with curler hair. Can't wait for our first walk on the 7th December! Hoping the warm weather will stay!!


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Glad your first night went well. I think black dogs are gorgeous! Felful looks like my little Poppy but with curler hair. Can't wait for our first walk on the 7th December! Hoping the warm weather will stay!!


I couldn't find pictures of Poppy except the one in your signature. But I found your description of Poppy and it sounds like they are lookalikes. All the best for your first walk. Is Poppy now sleeping through the night?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

cplove said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments. Last night went well. We put her into her crate, she begged (no loud crying) for a few minutes and then calmed down. She slept through, and when I saw her this morning at 7, she was clean and dry. We had our first walk today and again, she was fine. She waited while the children played in the park and we walked back together. She loves to play in the garden and has been a real sweetheart. This really is too good to be true, and touch wood, it will stay like this.
> 
> You are absolutely right, those six weeks make a huge difference. We visited Anne Wood (Broadreach) on Friday. While we were happy with her set up and liked her parent dogs, she only had one eight weeks old puppy. She was absolutely lovely, but I think she will be shedding. While researching RS, I had contacted a Poodle breeder who pointed out that a lady close to us might have a female Cockapoo puppy of which the father was her black Optigen tested mini Poodle. Sounded good, so I contacted the breeder. She is actually not a commercial breeder, which we like and prefer, but has occasional puppies of her only dog, which is a golden show type pet Cocker Spaniel. Since we have had young puppies in the past we knew how much work it is to train and integrate an eight week old puppy. Black would have not been our first choice, but health and temperament were and are the more important characteristics. We spent some time with Felfel and decided she must be the type of dog we want. (The mother was actually a nervous dog and not very nice). All 6 brothers and sisters had been sold immediately due to their cream/apricot colour and the only black one had been left behind. We are happy she is with us and she seems to be too.


Hi I hope your 2nd day is going well! Has Felfel been socialised with any other dogs apart from her mum? If not I would get her in to puppy classes and get that important socialisation started, as it sounds like her mum doesn't have the best temperament?? The temperament of the mother dog has a huge influence on how a puppy will grow to be, and if mum isn't great then it may mean a bit of extra work at her age to ensure there are no problems. 
I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi I hope your 2nd day is going well! Has Felfel been socialised with any other dogs apart from her mum? If not I would get her in to puppy classes and get that important socialisation started, as it sounds like her mum doesn't have the best temperament?? The temperament of the mother dog has a huge influence on how a puppy will grow to be, and if mum isn't great then it may mean a bit of extra work at her age to ensure there are no problems.
> I am sure she will be fine.


Thanks for your note and suggestion. According to the breeder they got the mum when she was over one year old. She seemed a bit nervous but not vicious. During our walk Felfel was approached by a huge Labrador and she was fine with it and she has been super friendly to people who have visited. But we will start puppy classes soon. A very important point, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Felfel looks adorable, and it sounds like you've had a great few days!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fast moving cplove, great cockapoo search  .... it sounds like Felfel was meant to be yours ... yippy another black stunner on the forum xxx

Welcome Felfel ...


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

cplove said:


> I couldn't find pictures of Poppy except the one in your signature. But I found your description of Poppy and it sounds like they are lookalikes. All the best for your first walk. Is Poppy now sleeping through the night?


I did attempt to link the photos I uploaded in the gallery to my own post but it didn't work! Poppy has been great at night and is happy to be put in her crate although during the day she pulls her bed out, chews it then sleeps on the floor! So much for buying a soft puppy bed!

Hope you enjoyed a lovely Sunday together!


----------

